# Castillo vs Farnsworth



## jfarnsworth (Aug 3, 2003)

The absolute most worthless, cheapest, without a doubt shameless plugs. :rofl:  _(I had an idea from another thread)_ 

My name is Jason Farnsworth and I live in ohio. I'm 5' 7" tall at a whopping 152lbs. I have black hair and brown eyes. I also have 3 kids (2 boys, 1 girl) and 4 cats. Currently ranked with a 2nd black in kenpo. Kenpo is my hobby and I love it. Can't get enough kenpo time in the day. I spend 5 days a week lifting weights. One day spent doing strictly cardio only. At the moment I like to bike as much as I can. Now how's that for a shameless plug?:asian:


----------



## rachel (Aug 3, 2003)

It's not shameless. You love what you do and you're sharing that with all of us. We love our Kempo too.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *It's not shameless. You love what you do and you're sharing that with all of us. We love our Kempo too. *



Cool!!!........Thank 'ya.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Cool!!!........Thank 'ya. *



It is shameful. Distorts the truth, makes up things, intimiadtes others. Spreads rumors about other Kenpoists. The list goes on .........


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *It is shameful. Distorts the truth, makes up things, intimiadtes others. Spreads rumors about other Kenpoists. The list goes on ......... *




*What!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *What!!!!!!!!!!   *



That's right bub. I got your number.......................


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's right bub. I got your number....................... *



Yeah that's right!......& I've got yours. Actually I have called you 3 different times & you  have never answered your phone. Unfortunately I need to go to bed now 'cause I got to work in the morning or else I'd call you now since I know your home.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah that's right!......& I've got yours. Actually I have called you 3 different times & you  have never answered your phone. Unfortunately I need to go to bed now 'cause I got to work in the morning or else I'd call you now since I know your home. *



Never heard the phone, or was told there were messages, or maybe, I was just plain scared?:anic:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Never heard the phone, *



That's what the girls told me in high school.:rofl: 



> or was told there were messages



No, I didn't leave a message on your fabulous answering machine message.:rofl: 



> or maybe, I was just plain scared?



That sounds more like it.   You probably looked at your caller I.D. and figured the goldendragon was there to back me up. Well then I guess I wouldn't blame you for not picking it up.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *That's what the girls told me in high school.:rofl:
> 
> 
> ...



You're lucky, I couldn't even get  the girls to talk to me, much less lie.

That's it, you figured me out....................:anic:


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

If either of you schmoes would like to call my house about 11am or 12pm EST tomorrow, the Golden Dragon will still be there.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *If either of you schmoes would like to call my house about 11am or 12pm EST tomorrow, the Golden Dragon will still be there. *



I would have but I got so busy right after lunch that I didn't even have time to go to the bathroom.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I would have but I got so busy right after lunch that I didn't even have time to go to the bathroom. *



Now that, I didn't have to know..................:barf:


----------



## Seig (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Now that, I didn't have to know..................:barf: *


What's your miserable excuse?


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *What's your miserable excuse? *



Doing home repair crap.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 6, 2003)

well Jason called me today  to congratulate me 
course we gossiped bout stuff and people... *snickers*


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *The absolute most worthless, cheapest, without a doubt shameless plugs. :rofl:  (I had an idea from another thread)
> 
> My name is Jason Farnsworth and I live in ohio. I'm 5' 7" tall at a whopping 152lbs. I have black hair and brown eyes. I also have 3 kids (2 boys, 1 girl) and 4 cats. Currently ranked with a 2nd black in kenpo. Kenpo is my hobby and I love it. Can't get enough kenpo time in the day. I spend 5 days a week lifting weights. One day spent doing strictly cardio only. At the moment I like to bike as much as I can. Now how's that for a shameless plug?:asian: *



Jason that almost sounds like a personal add, "Kenpo Nut Lukin' for Luv", kinda thing.

Are you on the market?   hmmmmm  :angel:

Dot
:boing2:


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 6, 2003)

Poor Jason


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Such a Tease
> 
> Poor Jason *



Yes he is isn't he.    

:angel:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Now that, I didn't have to know..................:barf: *



Tough I told you anyway.:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *What's your miserable excuse? *



He doesn't have one.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Doing home repair crap. *



Good, I hope that you baught your electrical needs at our Graybar Corpus Christi branch.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *well Jason called me today  to congratulate me
> course we gossiped bout stuff and people... *snickers* *



Yeppers! Now don't tell everybody. I want to see Seig and all of his ????????????????????????????????? again.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Jason that almost sounds like a personal add, "Kenpo Nut Lukin' for Luv", kinda thing.*



Good lord I guess it does doesn't it.:rofl:  I didn't mean it to be like that.



> Are you on the market? hmmmmm



Not that I'm aware of. I think Heather is still around. :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Poor Jason *



:rofl: I'll have to borrow one of Gou's


It was my evil twin brother I tell 'ya.


----------



## Seig (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeppers! Now don't tell everybody. I want to see Seig and all of his ????????????????????????????????? again.:rofl: *


I know where I stand....maybe I should go over to Castillo......:wah:


----------



## Seig (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:rofl: I'll have to borrow one of Gou's
> 
> 
> It was my evil twin brother I tell 'ya. *


If you are borrowing one of Gou's, you have to admit to being drunk.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I know where I stand....maybe I should go over to Castillo......:wah: *



Oh don't do that.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *If you are borrowing one of Gou's, you have to admit to being drunk. *



Well I have been known to sip on a glass of fine vodka, rum, or gine.


----------



## Seig (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Oh don't do that. *


Ok, you twisted my arm hard enough


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Ok, you twisted my arm hard enough *



Don't forget you left Castillo's side don't go back.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Don't forget you left Castillo's side don't go back. *



That was not cool!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That was not cool! *



Truth hurts!:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 13, 2003)

I was never on Castillo's side.  I didn't even know him when I saw it was time to circle the wagons.  Besides, I am quite happy where I am now.  I will be staying.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I was never on Castillo's side.  I didn't even know him when I saw it was time to circle the wagons.  Besides, I am quite happy where I am now.  I will be staying. *



cool


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I was never on Castillo's side.  I didn't even know him when I saw it was time to circle the wagons.  Besides, I am quite happy where I am now.  I will be staying. *



So much for trusting East Coast Kenpoists................


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *So much for trusting East Coast Kenpoists................ *



You'll have to pay for that one


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You'll have to pay for that one *



Cash, or Credit?


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 17, 2003)

Cash of course


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Cash, or Credit? *



Your credit is no good over here. Cash is definately a preference.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Cash of course *



This has to be one of the reason that our Seig has married you.:asian:


----------



## Seig (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *This has to be one of the reason that our Seig has married you.:asian: *


ain't she grand?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *ain't she grand? *



She's worth grands!!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *She's worth grands!! *



No, she's beyond that. She's priceless.


----------



## Seig (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, she's beyond that. She's priceless. *


and not for sale


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *and not for sale *



So Castillo she's off limits


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *So Castillo she's off limits *



Hey, just walking by..........................


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, just walking by.......................... *



Admiring the view as you are strolling by?


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Admiring the view as you are strolling by? *



No, I was wearng blinders, like the ones horses wear.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, I was wearng blinders, like the ones horses wear. *



Uh huh.. I saw ya peeking Ricky :uhohh:


----------



## Seig (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, I was wearng blinders, like the ones horses wear. *


I got a set of blinders for you......Darting Leaves anyone?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I got a set of blinders for you......Darting Leaves anyone? *



He's going to need something after that.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *He's going to need something after that.:rofl: *



A ice cold diet coke, plastic please!:drinkbeer


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *A ice cold diet coke, plastic please!:drinkbeer *



What's with your plastic bottles? Biodegradeable or something?


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *What's with your plastic bottles? Biodegradeable or something? *



They're much colder!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *They're much colder! *



Whatever you say.


----------



## Seig (Aug 23, 2003)

Nah, he figures we can't hurt him as badly or rapidly with a plastic bottle.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Nah, he figures we can't hurt him as badly or rapidly with a plastic bottle. *



:rofl:  Good point.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm the "New Self Appointed Ambassador of Kenpo." Anyone got a beef with dat?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm the "New Self Appointed Ambassador of Kenpo." Anyone got a beef with dat? *



ME!


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *ME! *



You again?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You again? *



Yeah, 
The enforcer just like Arn Anderson.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I like the martial arts, weight lifting, anything cardiovascular I can get my hands on.
> 
> 
> ...



Re: Jason

*He likes weight lifting, but it doesn't like him.

*Mythological hero? Correct on that one.

*Popular? Since when?

*Children of the Corn? They cause the power outages!

*Not good at chess either.

*Bad picture

*Lies about his age

*Yes, I want his SS number so the govt can deny me twice on my benefits.
:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *i'm the kind of person that covers you like a blanket, and beats the crap outta ya for bothering me. *



Going a little overboard aren't you?


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Going a little overboard aren't you? *



No, quite serious.:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, quite serious.:asian: *



Wondering whether or not you are that weird. :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 26, 2003)

Now now you two.. Do I have to send you both to the dungeon ??


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Wondering whether or not you are that weird. :rofl: *



Not weird, just reserved.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You get treated fine here.:shrug: *



Uh huh


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Now now you two.. Do I have to send you both to the dungeon ?? *



AS long as I don't gotta share the same room with Seig, we're alright! The gun he packs might go off in my direction.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Not if Seig is around! *



Oh I don't think Seig would have any problems


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Oh I don't think Seig would have any problems  *



Yes, I'm sure you can hide a body anywhere in W.V.!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 26, 2003)

*sends you to the dungeon *points lower down the forum


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **sends you to the dungeon *points lower down the forum  *



Got a nite light? I hate to sleep in the dark.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yes, I'm sure you can hide a body anywhere in W.V.!  *



now now.. it's all good


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Got a nite light? I hate to sleep in the dark. *



Chicken


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Not weird, just reserved. *



Go figure.:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Chicken *



Am not!


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Go figure.:shrug: *



Too many head shots.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Am not! *



And you two get yourselves back to the Dungeon before you rile the QOP.....


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *And you two get yourselves back to the Dungeon before you rile the QOP..... *



Whew, for awhile there I thought I was being ignored.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Am not! *



I haven't seen otherwise yet.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Too many head shots. *



Someone told me the same thing at work yesterday.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 28, 2003)

Attention Mr Ricky and Mr Jason.. this is the place where you two duke it out.. Got it?  

*signed*

Queen of Pain 
aka Dungeon Mistress


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Attention Mr Ricky and Mr Jason.. this is the place where you two duke it out.. Got it?
> 
> *signed*
> ...



Yes, my Queen!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 28, 2003)

Now that's a good lad.. 
 on the cheek


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Attention Mr Ricky and Mr Jason.. this is the place where you two duke it out.. Got it?*



Yes ma'am.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yes ma'am.:asian: *



Ha ha, I got a kiss on the cheek, you didn't!:ladysman:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yes ma'am.:asian: *


((Hugs))
   Now that's what I like to see.. you guys getting along happily


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ha ha, I got a kiss on the cheek, you didn't!:ladysman: *



   

Hugs are just fine with me.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *((Hugs))
> *



Thanks. 



> Now that's what I like to see.. you guys getting along happily



Well now that is a whole different story.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...



:argue: 

Jason started it!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Jason started it! *



What did I start?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Whatcha gonna do bout it?  *



All of this :argue:  back and forth has got me :angry: . Now for you I'm going to :boxing:  your ears off. Then I will bring out the big :armed:   and finish you off for good. Next you will be playing to a different :sadsong: .  If you want it to stop :rtfm:  on the bottom line and join the good side of the force :jediduel: .


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2003)

Oh myyy.. Mr. Farnsworth looks like he means business.. what shall Mr. Castillo counter with? 


*gets a ring side seat*
artyon: opcorn:


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Oh myyy.. Mr. Farnsworth looks like he means business.. what shall Mr. Castillo counter with?
> 
> 
> ...



Well, he has a future if he wants to start syndication for the comics section in the newspaper!:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2003)

*feels the tension rise*  Looks to Mr. Farnsworth's corner for the rebuttal*


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **feels the tension rise*  Looks to Mr. Farnsworth's corner for the rebuttal* *



He has none. I just stunned him with a hook! he looks shaky!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, he has a future if he wants to start syndication for the comics section in the newspaper!:rofl: *



Comics section? No way jose . You can find me in the sports section many times over . All you had to do was look. All the guys I beat on the mat filled 4 scapbooks.  I was also in the sports section when I was kickboxing.:soapbox:  Now have some of that TURKEY!!!!!!









:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *He has none. I just stunned him with a hook! he looks shaky! *



I slipped that by with my right inward parry.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **gets a ring side seat**



I was looking for a ring girl.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **feels the tension rise*  Looks to Mr. Farnsworth's corner for the rebuttal* *



I might be a little sweaty; but that's how I like it.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I might be a little sweaty; but that's how I like it. *



Please, he throws water on himself..................


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I slipped that by with my right inward parry. *



More like he slipped as he tried to use a parry.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Comics section? No way jose . You can find me in the sports section many times over . All you had to do was look. All the guys I beat on the mat filled 4 scapbooks.  I was also in the sports section when I was kickboxing.:soapbox:  Now have some of that TURKEY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Turkey, I like!

Fighting junior High kids don't count!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Please, he throws water on himself..................*



No way. I love to sweat. That's how I know I got in a good work out.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *More like he slipped as he tried to use a parry.*



  What!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Turkey, I like!*



Hey, me too. 



> Fighting junior High kids don't count!



There's no fighting jr. high kids! Anybody I've trained and sparred with know I like to fight hard and rough.:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Hey, me too.
> 
> 
> ...



Hold it right there. Save the talk about rough sex! This is a Martial Arts Forum!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hold it right there. Save the talk about rough sex! This is a Martial Arts Forum! *



Yeah, take that over to the Dark Kingdom! :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hold it right there. Save the talk about rough sex! This is a Martial Arts Forum! *



I train hard and fight hard. Nothing about any sexual inuendos at all.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 1, 2003)

*Perks*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Yeah, take that over to the Dark Kingdom! :rofl: *



I believe I posted over there a few times.


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I train hard and fight hard. Nothing about any sexual inuendos at all. *



Ditto


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ditto *



Did you just say that we agreed twice in the same week?


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Did you just say that we agreed twice in the same week?  *



That's right. We're related, but you refuse to acknowledge that young one. Come, join me, and I will finish you traning.:jediduel:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's right. We're related, but you refuse to acknowledge that young one. Come, join me, and I will finish you traning.*



I must fight the darkside.:asian:  The Goldendragon would not be happy otherwise.


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I must fight the darkside.:asian:  The Goldendragon would not be happy otherwise. *



Do not resist............The Goldendragon is on hiatus again. He does not watch his flock..............You know it's the thing to do.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Do not resist............The Goldendragon is on hiatus again. He does not watch his flock..............You know it's the thing to do. *



ahhh the GoldenDragon is on hiatus eh.. then why is he coming to WV tomorrow.. thinking you need to keep up with the news Ricky....


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ahhh the GoldenDragon is on hiatus eh.. then why is he coming to WV tomorrow.. thinking you need to keep up with the news Ricky.... *



Not to worry, pretty one, I will cover the rest of the area in his absence!


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Not to worry, pretty one, I will cover the rest of the area in his absence! *



I'm sure he'll be breathing a sigh of relief *G*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I'm sure he'll be breathing a sigh of relief *G* *



He is only trying to flatter himself.


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *He is only trying to flatter himself. *



Not trying, AM!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Not trying, AM!
> *



HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:snipe2:


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :snipe2: *



I got bushwacked!


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I got bushwacked! *




You better believe you got it~!!

Never underestimate the GoldenDragon and his family~!!!!
 :boing2:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 24, 2003)

It's too quiet around here.. Castillo and Farnsworth must have a truce or something.. sheesh.. that can't be ~!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *It's too quiet around here.. Castillo and Farnsworth must have a truce or something.. sheesh.. that can't be ~! *



As always, he's been ducking me, big scardy cat!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 25, 2003)

Jason afraid of you?  I don't believe it.. Now come on Ricky.. you two can play nice.. I know it~!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 25, 2003)

They can? I never knew this...


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Jason afraid of you?  I don't believe it.. Now come on Ricky.. you two can play nice.. I know it~!
> *



He won't. All he ever wants to do is hit me!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *He won't. All he ever wants to do is hit me! *



you know how to Block.. so block .. duh


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *you know how to Block.. so block .. duh *



:rofl: :rofl: 

You said it, Tess.


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtsChic _
> *:rofl: :rofl:
> 
> You said it, Tess. *



That's just plain mean.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm the un-meanest creature there is~!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I'm the un-meanest creature there is~! *



Oh yeah! Then why the "Beware The Bite???


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 26, 2003)

Perhaps it should be "Beware the Nibble" instead.


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Perhaps it should be "Beware the Nibble" instead. *



Whoa, I'm in! Sign me up!

HEY, wait a minute, that must be a misnomer cause she busted up the "Stick Dummy" pretty good, and I don't want that!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Whoa, I'm in! Sign me up!
> 
> HEY, wait a minute, that must be a misnomer cause she busted up the "Stick Dummy" pretty good, and I don't want that! *



StickDummy Liked it.. I guarantee  He keeps coming back for me :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Perhaps it should be "Beware the Nibble" instead. *



I've never had a complaint ...


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *StickDummy Liked it.. I guarantee  He keeps coming back for me :rofl: *



He must be brain damaged by now


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *As always, he's been ducking me, big scardy cat! *



Wrong!!!!!   I've been lurking in the shadows   lately. I have some things at home that's not going well and have tried to stay off of the computer for now. At least until things get better.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Jason afraid of you?*



No!



> I don't believe it..


Right as usual.  



> Now come on Ricky.. you two can play nice.. I know it~!



I play nice when he will.:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *They can? I never knew this... *



Not really but this is topic of discussion in the DK.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> * All he ever wants to do is hit me! *



When it comes time for Kenpo there's no time for patty cake; MR.!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's just plain mean. *



No it wasn't. I believe this woman has found out how you really are.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I'm the un-meanest creature there is~! *



AGREED!!!!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I've never had a complaint ...
> *



Castillo is going to need a very cold shower after that one.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Castillo is going to need a very cold shower after that one.:rofl: *



I need one after visiting Rusty's site..................whew!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *When it comes time for Kenpo there's no time for patty cake; MR.!!! *



See, you are a bully!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Wrong!!!!!   I've been lurking in the shadows   lately. I have some things at home that's not going well and have tried to stay off of the computer for now. At least until things get better. *



Lurking you say? You must be hanging around the Goldenone again!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No!
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.........right..............


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I need one after visiting Rusty's site..................whew! *




Which one was this, the one on DK? 




:angel:


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Which one was this, the one on DK?
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, no, that was the teaser. It was your pic!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 26, 2003)

hehehehehe...


what can i say. i'm hot!
(and not vain at all! no!)


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *hehehehehe...
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, As Cheech Marin would say,"Would this face lie?"


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I agree, As Cheech Marin would say,"Would this face lie?" *



I dunno. Would it? Jason? Any comments from the peanut gallery?


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I dunno. Would it? Jason? Any comments from the peanut gallery? *



He's busy practicing TKD.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 26, 2003)

*shakes fish* darn him


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I need one after visiting Rusty's site..................whew! *



For the 5th  time, I agree with you.







p.s. 
Have a good turkey day.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *See, you are a bully! *



Maybe so.

The very first seminar I went to with Mr. Plans he said "There ain't no time for patty cake, gentlemen". It just kind of stuck with me from there and I believe it was aroudn 3 yrs ago.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I agree, As Cheech Marin would say,"Would this face lie?" *



I believe that you would. :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I dunno. Would it? Jason? Any comments from the peanut gallery? *



Sweetie, I don't know if I'd trust him all that much.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *He's busy practicing TKD. *



Not really. Who told you about the test I went to 3 weeks ago.   BTW, I wasn't testing I was giving the test out.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **shakes fish* darn him*



  I've been scorned by Rusty  . OK, when I was practicing the TKD system I was in it for close to 5.5 yrs. Of course I needed a change and then when I found the Kenpo system I would always consider this as my base and foundation of knowledge. I've never looked back to say I made a mistake. On the otherhand I still have fighting characteristics of my TKD days because that's just how we fought back then and I haven't really sparred much with my kenpo friends. Obviously I've attended the sparring classes from time to time but the bulk of my fighting was done practicing TKD.   Does that make you accept me better. Please?????


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *For the 5th  time, I agree with you.
> 
> 
> ...



Louder, SEIG didn't hear you!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Sweetie, I don't know if I'd trust him all that much.  *



But just enough!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Not really. Who told you about the test I went to 3 weeks ago.   BTW, I wasn't testing I was giving the test out. *



I knew it!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *  I've been scorned by Rusty  . OK, when I was practicing the TKD system I was in it for close to 5.5 yrs. Of course I needed a change and then when I found the Kenpo system I would always consider this as my base and foundation of knowledge. I've never looked back to say I made a mistake. On the otherhand I still have fighting characteristics of my TKD days because that's just how we fought back then and I haven't really sparred much with my kenpo friends. Obviously I've attended the sparring classes from time to time but the bulk of my fighting was done practicing TKD.   Does that make you accept me better. Please????? *



Do you know, we're in the same way? Who woulda guessed!:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Louder, SEIG didn't hear you! *



NO WAY!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I knew it! *



It was a very one sided test. He was upset after I told him he needed at least another year before testing again.  I'm a big ***** when it comes down to belt testing time especially for black.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Do you know, we're in the same way? Who woulda guessed!:asian: *



This is one of those times that I don't believe 'ya.


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *This is one of those times that I don't believe 'ya. *



I caught you grinning!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I caught you grinning! *



No way:soapbox:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 30, 2003)

You 2 play nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *You 2 play nice!!!!!!!!!!*



I try but he doesn't like to play fair.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Nov 30, 2003)

I say we make them gear up and settle it the old fashioned way.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 30, 2003)

'the ole fashioned way' would be sans 'gear' 
*nodding emphatically*


----------



## Seig (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *'the ole fashioned way' would be sans 'gear'
> *nodding emphatically* *


Fine, but they have to clean up their own blood, I'll have a few tubes of superglue at the ready, just in case.


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Fine, but they have to clean up their own blood, I'll have a few tubes of superglue at the ready, just in case. *



Better make it "Gorilla Glue", purchased at Home Depot. Fransworth is gonna need it.


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *'the ole fashioned way' would be sans 'gear'
> *nodding emphatically* *



I'll take it with hands tied in hemp, with glue, broken bits of glass, ala "Tong Po" style.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *  I've been scorned by Rusty  . OK, when I was practicing the TKD system I was in it for close to 5.5 yrs. Of course I needed a change and then when I found the Kenpo system I would always consider this as my base and foundation of knowledge. I've never looked back to say I made a mistake. On the otherhand I still have fighting characteristics of my TKD days because that's just how we fought back then and I haven't really sparred much with my kenpo friends. Obviously I've attended the sparring classes from time to time but the bulk of my fighting was done practicing TKD.   Does that make you accept me better. Please????? *




Aww, Jason, you're like Mastercard, accepted everywhere!

...or is that Visa....or something....BLAST!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Aww, Jason, you're like Mastercard, accepted everywhere!
> 
> ...or is that Visa....or something....BLAST! *



I like that one, definately a low blow!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I like that one, definately a low blow! *



but i didn't mean it to be!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *but i didn't mean it to be! *



You're not good at lying, so don't even try it!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You're not good at lying, so don't even try it! *




*sigh* i'm sorry. guess that did come out a low blow.


*slinks off*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Better make it "Gorilla Glue", purchased at Home Depot. Fransworth is gonna need it. *




:shrug: 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
I don't think so.:soapbox:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *but i didn't mean it to be! *



That's alright I didn't take it as a bad comment. 

Don't worry about Castillo he never knows what he's saying.:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You're not good at lying, so don't even try it! *



That's alright. I'll keep her over by me away from you; now how's that Pal?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **sigh* i'm sorry. guess that did come out a low blow. *



Well I took it as a compliment saying that no matter what art I was practicing that I would be accepted in any martial art studio.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _*
> I would be accepted in any martial art studio. *


With me in your corner...... the Corpus Christi Flash will Acceleriti rapsidis maximus for the border!  He'll want no part of the Secret GD B1aPdkrksrkhkB5btskx2rklhtkd-crush!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *With me in your corner...... the Corpus Christi Flash will Acceleriti rapsidis maximus for the border!  He'll want no part of the Secret GD B1aPdkrksrkhkB5btskx2rklhtkd-crush!
> 
> 
> *




*blink blink**head go boom*



...and thanks jason...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *With me in your corner...... *



We can take him over just you & I. 



> the Corpus Christi Flash will Acceleriti rapsidis maximus for the border!



I'm sure he is already packed and ready to go when our planes land. 



> He'll want no part of the Secret GD B1aPdkrksrkhkB5btskx2rklhtkd-crush!



I love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> [B...and thanks jason... [/B]



No problem


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 1, 2003)

Calls out rKtsKB5aPhKbk ~! MOVE~!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Calls out rKtsKB5aPhKbk ~! MOVE~! *



*DONE!* 

_(gets in fighting stance)_ 


_(waiting for Castillo to square off)_


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *DONE!
> 
> (gets in fighting stance)
> ...



 I already took away your centerline, hit several times, and covered out!


----------



## Seig (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I already took away your centerline, hit several times, and covered out! *


gee, and no one noticed.....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *gee, and no one noticed..... *



  Kinda what I was wondering Bro. Seig.:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _*
> gee, and no one noticed.....
> *



"He's a legend [fighter] in his own mind....."

:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 2, 2003)

Wow.. Castillo got through Jason doing #32 ~!!! I'm very impressed~!!


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *gee, and no one noticed..... *



Shouda never have blinked!


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Wow.. Castillo got through Jason doing #32 ~!!! I'm very impressed~!! *



Thanks, I was showing off for you, pretty lady!


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *"He's a legend [fighter] in his own mind....."
> 
> :rofl: *



Let's not forget, I'm the "Salesman of Motion."


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *  Kinda what I was wondering Bro. Seig.:rofl: *



I caught you sleeping, that's why!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Thanks, I was showing off for you, pretty lady! *



ohhh well you wizzed right through that coded move Ricky.. *yeppers.. not many can make it through alive~!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 2, 2003)

*nerves are still jittery*


*blink blink*


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 2, 2003)

you did fine *Pokes*  just got all stressed with the big panel .. 
now Friday will be stressful enough~!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *you did fine *Pokes*  just got all stressed with the big panel ..
> now Friday will be stressful enough~! *



*twitch* 


...i hate test anxiety...

...but thanks, tess *grin*


...Seig's comment was well timed...


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 2, 2003)

heheee yesh.. he certainly delivered that with aplomb and finesse~!!!

Me too. .me too.. *grumbles bout anxious moments*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 2, 2003)

As fluffy said, i shoulda figured it was comin when ya'all booted us into the hall...but did i listen? nope. totally not expecting it.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 2, 2003)

Neener Neener Neener.. I didn't know until the last moment either.. but it worked out nicely *G*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Neener Neener Neener.. I didn't know until the last moment either.. but it worked out nicely *G* *




Yesh, and the way he tested me was different, but good.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 3, 2003)

*pokes Jason.. you gonna let Ricky Get away with that~!!


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **pokes Jason.. you gonna let Ricky Get away with that~!! *



He knows what will happen if he crosses the line!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Thanks, I was showing off for you, pretty lady! *



I think you are flirting with her again.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I caught you sleeping, that's why! *



Sleeping!!!! What the **** are you talking about MR ?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **pokes Jason.. you gonna let Ricky Get away with that~!! *



Read 4th post below.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *He knows what will happen if he crosses the line! *



That's nothing compared to what I have over here for you.:soapbox:


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *That's nothing compared to what I have over here for you.:soapbox: *



Sounds kinky!


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I think you are flirting with her again.  *



Yep, and I'm gonna get away with it too!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep, and I'm gonna get away with it too! *




Till Seig reads this...


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Till Seig reads this... *



That's ok luv,cause you're also my pin up in waiting!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 3, 2003)

oh Puhleeeese..............


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *oh Puhleeeese.............. *



Please, you wanna flirt with me, or please, I make you ill. Which one is it?


----------



## Seig (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep, and I'm gonna get away with it too! *


That's what you think.


----------



## Seig (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Please, you wanna flirt with me, or please, I make you ill. Which one is it? *


I'm voting for ill.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's ok luv,cause you're also my pin up in waiting! *




the hell you say!


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *the hell you say! *



My goodness! a temper! I like that. Ok, I'll put you at the top of the list!


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That's what you think. *



Are you challenging me Master Seig???


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *My goodness! a temper! I like that. Ok, I'll put you at the top of the list! *




*runs and hides*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Are you challenging me Master Seig??? *



And what if he is?:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **runs and hides* *



Stay by me and he won't come near you.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 4, 2003)

*pokes Jason.. remember our conversation on the phone*
Think I'll just stay away from this thread and monitor things *chortles*


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> *Stay by me and he won't come near you. *



...I dunno if I'm worried about that...or Ricky coming near you...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I dunno if I'm worried about that...or Ricky coming near you... *




can i opt to be worried over both?


...tho jason seems better than the old coot over there...


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 4, 2003)

*Harumphs*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **Harumphs* *




not you, tess, i meant ricky!


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *not you, tess, i meant ricky! *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 4, 2003)

You're both in soooooooo much trouble...............


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *You're both in soooooooo much trouble............... *



oh, yeah...?...what is I?...:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *You're both in soooooooo much trouble............... *





eek!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *oh, yeah...?...what is I?...:rofl: :rofl: *



Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh???


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

...Final....FLASH!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *oh, yeah...?...what is I?...:rofl: :rofl: *




troublesome yeti


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh??? *



don't answer that...or I shall use the super sonic techniques of the Hiten Mitsurugi Style and be forced to fwap you with my sweatshirt sleave again...:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *troublesome yeti *



there she goes again...not thinking...


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 4, 2003)

And I stood there and took the fwap without even a Twitch now didn't I.. so you Pokey will have to come up with something much more clever to get this QOP.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *there she goes again...not thinking... *




no, i thought about that! see how long it took me to answer?


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

well...well....you laughed!!  so...there....now this WVBFY...is...is...well..I'm not gonna do nothin'...so.....quiet you..


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *no, i thought about that! see how long it took me to answer? *



...yeah...that's what hinted me.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *well...well....you laughed!!  so...there....now this WVBFY...is...is...well..I'm not gonna do nothin'...so.....quiet you.. *



wvbfy? erk?


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *well...well....you laughed!!  so...there....now this WVBFY...is...is...well..I'm not gonna do nothin'...so.....quiet you.. *



yesh.. just as I figured.. Fear has taken you over.. you quake.. and quiver.. and ...........errr


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *wvbfy? erk? *



Somethings are better left alone *chortles*


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *yesh.. just as I figured.. Fear has taken you over.. *



um...sure....has the cold gotten to you or somethin'...?


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *um...sure....has the cold gotten to you or somethin'...? *



no no.. I was digressing tis all...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *...you quake.. and quiver.. and ...........errr *




no, only when randy be around...


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

ha...ha....:2pistols:


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 4, 2003)

Rolls owls.....

but then again.. *thinking*


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> * *thinking* *



please don't fall out of the chair...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *please don't fall out of the chair...:rofl: *




naw, she does that getting up...


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

...it's funny cause it's true...:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **runs and hides* *



You cannot hide from me, young one.:ubercool:


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *And what if he is?:rofl: *



You wish to take his place?:ubercool:


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

don't worry....when she tries to run, she'll trip on my light saber...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *don't worry....when she tries to run, she'll trip on my light saber...:rofl: *




c'mon, it's not that big


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Stay by me and he won't come near you. *



Even more of a reason to get closer, 2 victims at once.:ubercool:


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *c'mon, it's not that big *



that's a loaded comment....and I shall refrain...


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey.. I don't fall outta my chair.. you guys are meanieheads.. I'm not that old ........... *narrows eyes*


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 4, 2003)

*refrains also*


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **pokes Jason.. remember our conversation on the phone*
> Think I'll just stay away from this thread and monitor things *chortles* *



The Queen is speaking ill of me?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *that's a loaded comment....and I shall refrain... *




i know. i applaud your refraining


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey.. I don't fall outta my chair.. you guys are meanieheads.. I'm not that old ........... *narrows eyes* *




i wasn't callin you old...


...and i remember a few occassions where you mayhaps have...


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> * i applaud your refraining *



you should do that sometimes.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *you should do that sometimes. *




yeah, well...*shrug*


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *i wasn't callin you old...
> 
> 
> ...and i remember a few occassions where you mayhaps have... *



*Sighs* wellll mayhaps just a few times shhhhhhhhh


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **Sighs* wellll mayhaps just a few times shhhhhhhhh  *




mmmkay...hehe


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *...tho jason seems better than the old coot over there... *



That was some funny ****.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You cannot hide from me, young one.:ubercool: *



She will stay by me and away from your darkside powers.:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You wish to take his place?:ubercool: *



I can and will. I'm not afraid of you, Pal!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *c'mon, it's not that big *



Can't believe you typed that in text form for a couple of thousand people to read. I shall refrain from comments myself. Now I'm starting to worry about you being beside me.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Even more of a reason to get closer, 2 victims at once.:ubercool: *



Naw, only 1 victim,













You.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *The Queen is speaking ill of me? *



Um, no I thought she was talking with me.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Can't believe you typed that in text form for a couple of thousand people to read. I shall refrain from comments myself. Now I'm starting to worry about you being beside me. *




beast


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *beast *



Gosh, I've been called  alot of things in my life but that hasn't been one of them. Although as Castillo would have seen; today I did push "a lot" of weight in the weight room on chest day.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Gosh, I've been called  alot of things in my life but that hasn't been one of them. Although as Castillo would have seen; today I did push "a lot" of weight in the weight room on chest day. *




...tay...


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I can and will. I'm not afraid of you, Pal! *



Good, give in to the Darkside, let your anger come out.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Can't believe you typed that in text form for a couple of thousand people to read. I shall refrain from comments myself. Now I'm starting to worry about you being beside me. *



Too late.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Naw, only 1 victim,
> 
> 
> ...



You will not survive.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Gosh, I've been called  alot of things in my life but that hasn't been one of them. Although as Castillo would have seen; today I did push "a lot" of weight in the weight room on chest day. *



Rubber bands do not count.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Rubber bands do not count. *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Okay.

2 warm up decline presses
4 hard working sets of decline barbell presses w/ 4 sets of incline cable flies.
1 light decline press

4 hard working sets of incline presses w/ 3 sets of dumbbell flies & 3 sets of cable crossovers.

3 sets of flat shoulder width bench presses w/ 3 sets of flies on the fly machine. 

2 sets of pullovers lying on the flat bench.

25 pushups at the end.
:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You will not survive. *


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> Okay.
> 
> ...



You getting ready for the WWE, or what?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You getting ready for the WWE, or what? *



Nah, just felt good yesterday but extremely sore still today.

I'm still not big enough to get in the WWE.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Nah, just felt good yesterday but extremely sore still today.
> 
> I'm still not big enough to get in the WWE. *



No problem, you can be the next "X Pack" Sean Waltman.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No problem, you can be the next "X Pack" Sean Waltman. *



Even he is over 200 lbs. 
As a matter of fact I believe that he might actually be on the flex forum. I'm not sure but I think he posts over there.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> Okay.
> 
> ...




damn....
...i'm lucky if i can do i proper pushup!


----------

